# The Attraction Factor



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

Karla, on a scale of 1-100, your attraction factor is 43!

How did we determine your attractiveness score? While you were taking the test, we measured your responses to questions on 5 attraction dimensions - appearance, attitude, body maintenance, energy and behavior.

Here's what we found out: While your overall attraction factor is 43, you are getting most noticed by others for your behavior.

hmmm......i'm not sure what that means, but that doesn't seem like a high number to me..... :fall :um :afr

what's yours?

http://web.tickle.com/tests/attractionf ... nfactorogt


----------



## Lil Miss Fire (Nov 6, 2003)

here's my results.. a 77

How did we determine your attractiveness score? While you were taking the test, we measured your responses to questions on 5 attraction dimensions — appearance, attitude, body maintenance, energy and behavior. 

Here's what we found out: While your overall attraction factor is 77, you are getting most noticed by others for your behavior


----------



## silverstein (Jul 9, 2006)

That was an odd test. I scored a 59 meaning people notice my behavior mostly. That... might not be a good thing.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

35


----------



## Catarina (May 3, 2006)

Here's what we found out: While your overall attraction factor is 54, you are getting most noticed by others for your appearance. 

oh.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Here's what we found out: While your overall attraction factor is 59, you are getting most noticed by others for your appearance. 


mkay


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

While your overall attraction factor is 66, you are getting most noticed by others for your attitude.

but it fails to mention whether my attitude is positive or negative :lol


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Oh wow, a PhD certified premium test~

"While your overall attraction factor is 52, you are getting most noticed by others for your appearance. Now give us your credit card number to discover the _one thing_ you can do to improve your overall attractiveness. " :eyes


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Here's what we found out: While your overall attraction factor is 50, you are getting most noticed by others for your appearance.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Mines low :rain so I won't bother posting my score out of shame. I'll just say its considerably lower than anyone else's so far, but I'm really not surprised.


----------



## thecurerules (May 31, 2004)

Lonelyguy said:


> Mines low :rain so I won't bother posting my score out of shame. I'll just say its considerably lower than anyone else's so far, but I'm really not surprised.


Heh, I wouldn't worry about it. Your result on this test means nothing. Low score, or high.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

44%


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

thecurerules said:


> Lonelyguy said:
> 
> 
> > Mines low :rain so I won't bother posting my score out of shame. I'll just say its considerably lower than anyone else's so far, but I'm really not surprised.
> ...


 :agree it was just a silly meaningless test


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

"on a scale of 1-100, your attraction factor is 70!"
ahaha :lol


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

55


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

56

Most noticed by others for my appearance. Not sure what that means.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

49


----------



## Clearis Tiberas (Mar 23, 2006)

While your overall attraction factor is 59, you are getting most noticed by others for your behavior.


----------



## medea (May 6, 2006)

Medea, on a scale of 1-100, your attraction factor is 53!


----------



## jjyiss (May 6, 2006)

While your overall attraction factor is 61, you are getting most noticed by others for your appearance. 

true


----------



## shelly (Jul 29, 2006)

Shelly, on a scale of 1-100, your attraction factor is 86!


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

61... most noticed by behavior.. yup, thats me.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

59 , most noticed by behavior...hmmm


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

64, Sooo people are attracted to me because of my energy?? :con


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

78...most by behavior. opcorn


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

shelly said:


> Shelly, on a scale of 1-100, your attraction factor is 86!


You're the most attractive of the bunch.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

ianthe said:


> 34
> 
> 
> scairy said:
> ...


It could be no one sees our personality.

Was this the test where you had to choose between 2 answers (can't remember)? If so I doubt it's accurate anyway. When choices are limited like this the conclusions drawn are usually flawed.


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 4, 2004)

Your overall attraction factor is 56, you are getting most noticed by others for your behavior.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Lonelyguy said:


> Mines low :rain so I won't bother posting my score out of shame. I'll just say its considerably lower than anyone else's so far, but I'm really not surprised.


Hog wash, you're a good guy, I think you're lacking confidence, you have some excellent qualities. You just have to let the world see them;-) What's that you say, you have this problem called SA;-)))))


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Lonelyguy said:


> Mines low :rain so I won't bother posting my score out of shame. I'll just say its considerably lower than anyone else's so far, but I'm really not surprised.


"you're most noticed for your golden delicious doughiness, and delightful giggle you let out when poked in the stomach"

***note*** if confused...please see his avatar


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

Wow...that's...low. No surprises there.

But when I took the "What Superfriend are You?" quiz on some other site, I was the Kung Fu guy. So that evens it out.


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

> you're most noticed for your golden delicious doughiness, and delightful giggle you let out when poked in the stomach


 :lol


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Atomic said:


> > you're most noticed for your golden delicious doughiness, and delightful giggle you let out when poked in the stomach
> 
> 
> :lol


That's so funny.......My grandmother was a baker, in her golden years she got rather plump, she used to joke that the doughboy was her boyfriend......... when I see lDave's avatar, it always makes me smile.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Meggie, on a scale of 1-100, your attraction factor is 69! 


How did we determine your attractiveness score? While you were taking the test, we measured your responses to questions on 5 attraction dimensions — appearance, attitude, body maintenance, energy and behavior. 

Here's what we found out: While your overall attraction factor is 69, you are getting most noticed by others for your attitude.


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

JC, on a scale of 1-100, your attraction factor is 63, you are getting most noticed by others for your behavior.

WERD but I'll take it


----------



## LibertadIlusoria (Dec 11, 2005)

Jennifer, on a scale of 1-100, your attraction factor is 58!

Here's what we found out: While your overall attraction factor is 58, you are getting most noticed by others for your appearance.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

62.

obviously im a freakin' stud.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Apparently i got 63 and i'm noticed most for my behaviour. Um, right..


----------



## Chemicat (Aug 18, 2006)

Here's what we found out: While your overall attraction factor is 58, you are getting most noticed by others for your energy.


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

While your overall attraction factor is 62, you are getting most noticed by others for your behavior.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Mine's 48%


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

While your overall attraction factor is 60, you are getting most noticed by others for your energy.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

"While your overall attraction factor is 42, you are getting most noticed by others for your appearance."

I guess it means people notice that I'm too skinny, since height and weight are the only physical questions. Anyhow, it's no surprise to me that I'm socially repulsive and don't care about fashion. I'd be upset if I scored high on such a test.

The mail question is funny. Does anyone really get curious, excited, hopeful or worried about mail?


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

While your overall attraction factor is 55, you are getting most noticed by others for your attitude.


----------



## left blank (Sep 15, 2006)

While your overall attraction factor is 37, you are getting most noticed by others for your appearance


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

66, and my energy level is supposedly what gets noticed.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

"Here's what we found out: While your overall attraction factor is 54, you are getting most noticed by others for your energy."

I have 0 energy...


----------



## Skroderider (Oct 4, 2006)

"We're sorry, but Tickle is not available in your country. Please check back soon!"
Amusing. Being from Russia is considered an automatical turnoff :lol.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

My attraction factor is 67, and I get noticed for my behavior.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I got 72% mainly for maintenance/energy


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

bah....62.

noticed for my energy. 

does 'noticed for' mean noticed in a positive way, or just noticed (good or bad) i think i am noticed for my LACK of energy, so either the test is really wrong, or its correct that people notice i have no energy.


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm doubting this test too... how could people notice me for my behavior when I don't even... behave around people. Haha...

The only way that would work is if people are most noticing me for my avoidance and quietness... and that seems hard to believe... since no one notices people who are reserved and evasive. And if they do, then that really sucks for me, doesn't it? :lol


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Message said:


> I'm doubting this test too... how could people notice me for my behavior when I don't even... behave around people. Haha...
> 
> The only way that would work is if people are most noticing me for my avoidance and quietness... and that seems hard to believe... since no one notices people who are reserved and evasive. And if they do, then that really sucks for me, doesn't it? :lol


right. "noticed for" doesnt mean admired for, neccesarily


----------



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

i'm not gonna dignify that with my email address.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Message said:


> I'm doubting this test too... how could people notice me for my behavior when I don't even... behave around people. Haha...


You don't need or want to use your real e-mail address.

I got a 66, which seems about right. And I got the behavior thing too, I guess if people get to know me they will like how I act.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Nyx said:


> "Here's what we found out: While your overall attraction factor is 54, you are getting most noticed by others for your energy."
> 
> I have 0 energy...


maybe it's lack of energy. because when it comes to good looks, you've pretty much cornered that market.

Oh yeah, this one's mine:

Here's what we found out: While your overall attraction factor is 51, you are getting most noticed by others for your appearance.

...which means I have no personality :stu I just want someone to like me for my hair, is it that hard to find someone? :lol


----------



## Ventress (Jul 30, 2006)

_While your overall attraction factor is 62, you are getting most noticed by others for your energy._

That's funny -- I didn't know I even had any _energy!_


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Goran said:


> i'm not gonna dignify that with my email address.


If this test is beneath you somehow...fortunately there are some classier, more scientific ones you can take, such as:
What kind of player are you? OR
Are you a sex god?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Here's what we found out: While your overall attraction factor is 42, you are getting most noticed by others for your energy.

Dumb test. Forgot the negative in front of the "42."


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I got 60, but I somehow think that is way higher than it should be.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

> Here's what we found out: While your overall attraction factor is *56*, you are getting most noticed by others for your *behavior*.


Meh.. how accurate can this be, those questions were a bit silly. :lol


----------



## brenidil (Aug 25, 2005)

Here's what we found out: While your overall attraction factor is 55, you are getting most noticed by others for your appearance. 

dont care. i aint out to fit the social mold anyways. i prefer being myself.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I took it again and got 70 again. It says I'm being noticed for my behavior. My behavior, like walking with my head down and acting extremely pissed all the time? Oh yes. That must really attract people.


----------



## Astos (Oct 24, 2006)

While your overall attraction factor is 39, you are getting most noticed by others for your appearance.

yay, I failed the attraction test.


----------



## Higolo (Dec 10, 2006)

Here's what we found out: While your overall attraction factor is 67, you are getting most noticed by others for your energy. 

Ok, this is rubbish..


----------



## alternativesong (Apr 5, 2006)

While your overall attraction factor is 73, you are getting most noticed by others for your appearance.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

51%


----------



## schooley (Mar 25, 2005)

61, noticed most for behavior...


----------

